# Netflix on the Fire: Working (and download link inside)



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Go to this url in the browser: market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient

It'll install.

Works brilliantly on my Fire.

I will say that the Amazon videos seem to play much smoother than Netflix. May be my connection, but maybe there's a reason why Netflix is not so easy to find in the Amazon app store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a Netflix app: http://www.amazon.com/Netflix-Inc/dp/B005ZXWMUS/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1321388532&sr=1-24

I simply searched the appstore for "netflix". Oddly it was the very last result returned. 

I can not download it to either my Xoom or Droid; it's a Fire Only app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Netflix was very easy to find for me; when I went to the App Store on my Fire, it was one of the top free apps.  And it works well for me, though not perfectly.  Good enough, though, the stutters are few and far between.

Betsy

moving this to Fire talk...

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Edge said:


> I will say that the Amazon videos seem to play much smoother than Netflix. May be my connection, but maybe there's a reason why Netflix is not so easy to find in the Amazon app store.


Amazon videos are definitely smoother. I hope they're able to fix this. I'd like to be able to choose from both.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

When I start a video in Netflix it stutters for the first 30-60 seconds and then is very smooth. I do have 50mbps internet so it could make a difference.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know what it is. My Internet is about 90 Mbps with Verizon Fios. Netflix is very smooth on my iPad.


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

Netflix stutters at first for me, then settles down with only occasional pauses.  Amazon videos are pretty smoothness.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Netflix is not smooth for me...but Amazon Prime is very smooth!! I have Verizon Fios so my internet speed is pretty fast. I hope they do an update for Netflix.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

The official Android Netflix app is pretty new-as in just a couple of months old. So I'm sure it will get better. Haven't watched any movies on my Fire yet, so don't know how the Netflix app will be on mine. There is just a smidge of lag or stuttering at the beginning when I use it on my Xoom.


----------

